# Thirsty after RAI



## mia 909 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just got RAI friday and am very very thirsty. I was wondering if anyone else experienced this and how long it lasts?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

No, I didn't have that problem. They do say to drink a lot of water so maybe its a good thing being thirsty.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mia 909 said:


> I just got RAI friday and am very very thirsty. I was wondering if anyone else experienced this and how long it lasts?


You probably got dehyrdrated not only from the RAI but also from the reason for the RAI.

So, drink and enjoy; get yourself hydrated.


----------

